# If only I had lots of £££...



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Three of my fave horsey breeds...








Gypsy Vanner.








Arab.








Lusitano.

It's my tutors fault from when I was studing Horse Care at college that I love Lusitano's, as she owned one and kept him in the stables there, he was beautiful, brought over from Spain.

Does anyone else love Gypsy Vanners? I have heared some people say they are 'common and cheap' I say a big pffft to you :001_tt2: lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so yummy i wouldnt say no to having any of them and the Lusitano well give me


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Am next in the QUE!....

lovly!...


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

were have to do the lotto


----------



## laurav (Dec 27, 2008)

Think I would have to go with the arab!hehe!
Laura


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Gypsy cobs are far from cheap!!!they sell for thousands!!


----------



## blackcrow (Jan 20, 2009)

Like you i love gypsy vanners!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I have always wanted a donkey i love them i like there nature and them lovely big lugs.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I own an Irish Cob (Gypsy vanner/tinkers horse etc) but because he's not coloured he only cost me £800 inc transport, it's only the coloureds that go for stupid money..underneath they are still the same dopey clowns that my Kane is!!

My dream horse is a full Clydesdale..one day!!










Always like arabs but wouldn't have one, too slight for me I like big muscle and power (in horses and men :001_tt2.

This is my Kane..similar to a Clydes but not quiet as big, Irish cobs are Shire x something - usually a welsh section d.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I do believe it depends on there markings as to whether they are cheap or not.. also to the bone.. 
I had a very nice Hunter sports horse evenly marked with both sides. Sold him for a pretty penny the lady who bought him from me.. added another grand on him and re sold him...

Used to work for a dealer also and the prices of Cobs in the last few years have gone through the roof... But I think you will find PBA are now coming back into fashion..


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

ive got to say 
i love the look of all of your horses but ive never touched one,
IM AFRAID OF HORSES,dont know why, maybe cus their big,


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

im a native type fan myself....fjords, fell, dales, haflingers, connemara's etc 

never liked welsh types though :s

im actually horse hunting for one of the breeds mentioed above, but im yet to find my perfect one


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Three of my fave horsey breeds...
> 
> View attachment 13763
> 
> ...


If you like the Lustitano you need to look at these: 
Andalusians WELCOME TO NORTH FARM ANDALUSIANS: Sheila Sheppard


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

candysmum said:


> If you like the Lustitano you need to look at these:
> Andalusians WELCOME TO NORTH FARM ANDALUSIANS: Sheila Sheppard


Aww they're beautiful!!


----------

